# any vine killers out there



## devinsdad (Mar 9, 2010)

I have started to remove vines that are trying to overcome some good size cedar trees. The cedars are well established, 20' tall , and run along the property line keeping my neighbors out of sight. Resistance seems futile. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what sort of vine you're dealing with.  Around here the really nasty one is Japanese Bittersweet... and it's brutal to eradicate, if you're even able.  

Opt for control.  I would cut the vine's stem just about the time it's starting to come out of dormancy and move into its growth season.  After you cut the stem immediately paint it with brush and stump killer.  Be VERY CAREFUL with that stuff, it's very toxic.  One application will not be sufficient, this is something you will likely have to keep after over the coarse of 1-5 seasons, patiently clipping suckers and treating each one.  It will suck.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking its Virginia creeper after looking at some google pics.


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2010)

Out here we have the same issue, but with English Ivy. The vine on some of the mature ivy can be over 6". The best way to eliminate it is to sever the vine(s) at the base of the tree. 

Just be sure and ID it well. Often Poison Ivy or Oak will be there alongside the creeper. It has 3 leaves, Va creeper has 5.

http://landscaping.about.com/od/vineplants1/p/virginiacreeper.htm


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 9, 2010)

Some of the stalks were pretty big and woody. twirling around the trunks and branches made it about impossible to remove completely. haven't seen any poison ivy in with it, But the other side of the property is another story. I sprayed that patch last year . we shall see soon enough how effective that was. Thanks


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 9, 2010)

Wild grapes can be 3-4 inches in diameter on the trunk if left go (maybe more).
If you wonder why you have purple spots on your siding, car, or sidewalk,
the birds love to eat the grapes.

The best way to kill them is to cut them off and dip in some acid whose name I don't remember.
Contact your local Cornell Co-op.
Cut vines and leave to die before trying to pull out of trees.
Keep tree branches at eight foot above the ground.  They'll die off if they have nothing to climb.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been battling wisteria, poison ivy and bittersweet here.
Cutting it all back to make it manageable to spray the leaves helps.
I had almost a whole acre of huge wisteria vines some 3 inches or more in diameter. All the way to the top of trees.

Sure seems like the seeds  sit dormant for years .


----------



## benjamin (Mar 9, 2010)

From what I've heard Virginia Creeper isn't as bad as some of the bittersweets etc.  but maybe that's cause I'm trying to get it to spread.

I'd wait until it has leafed out almost completely and then cut it off, then treat the stumps, roundup-glyphosate will help but it's not as good as a more toxic brush killer.  Then repeat until it's gone.  Virginia Creeper is invasive so I would imagine the seeds will be there for a long time, roundup should kill the seedlings much better than it kills the established vines.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Cut the main vines this year and just leave them til next year.  Right now, they are a bear to pull off.  Next year they will come down in minutes.  

I prefer to do this stuff without weed/vine killer.  So after you cut the main vines, just stay on top of it.  I had some Poison Ivy that was 4" around.   I cut it right to the ground and drilled a few holes in the center - poured in a bit of vinegar - and it never came back.


----------



## tiber (Mar 11, 2010)

Roundup is basically Diet Agent Orange and operates on foliage. If it's a plant which can do without foliage for a year or two, it'll need multiple applications. However, spraying roundup on is a heck of a lot safer than actually handling poison ivy.

I've got wild grape growing around the property edge and I'm really considering buying Round Up in 55 gallon drum format.

I was going to get a propane flamer for it but then the neighbors put up an f'ing vinyl fence. Apparently no-one told them cyclone fences are awesome BECAUSE you can set them on fire and not ruin the thing.


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 11, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> Roundup is basically Diet Agent Orange and operates on foliage. If it's a plant which can do without foliage for a year or two, it'll need multiple applications. However, spraying roundup on is a heck of a lot safer than actually handling poison ivy.
> 
> I've got wild grape growing around the property edge and I'm really considering buying Round Up in 55 gallon drum format.
> 
> .








Round-up does not work on grape vines, even "in 55 gallon drum format."


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Mar 11, 2010)

Roundup won't work on your viney/woody stemmed plants.

Crossbow is what you need.  A gallon of it runs $ 50-80.  But you only need 2-3% solution to get the job done.

40,000 acres sprayed in my young career is my reference,


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. Would the stronger than round up stuff hurt the cedar trees?  the vines are all throughout the ground most of the length of the cedars about 100 feet.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Mar 11, 2010)

great topic...ive been cutting a ton of vines that the previous owner let get out of hand. last spring the vines helped take down a wild cherry tree in the middle of the night. Ive just been cutting them as high as I can reach then cutting again at the stem. I was thinking about finding someone with a few goats and seeing if they'd bring them over for a few days....those things eat a ton of just about anything. Theres a youtube video out there showing 2 goats clearing a nice sized overgrown backyard in about 3 days.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmmm . . . good idea Bucks . . . I have several places where the wild grapes are getting out of hand . . . and my Amish neighbor has goats . . . now you've got me thinking . . . and for the record, you're right . . . they really seem to do a great job clearing up the underbrush of the weeds/junk brush.


----------



## tiber (Mar 11, 2010)

Whoa there roundup haters - 
http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/p...&branPage=roundup&itemId=cat50102&id=cat50004

That's the product and it specifically lists poison ivy, poison oak, "tough brush", kudzu, etc. 

I can understand people might not be a fan of it since it's not a silver bullet for brush problems, but they do make a product which works on it. I suppose I should have been more careful to specify what I was talking about rather than saying simply "Roundup".


----------



## muleman51 (Mar 11, 2010)

Round Up will only work on green growing vegation. You need a stronger product to put on the cut ends, something like Tordon RTU,be careful as these products do what they are supposed to, that is kill vegatation. There are other products out there also. Check with your county agent or local chemical supplier. You may need a liceence to buy the good stuff. Good Luck


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 11, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> Whoa there roundup haters -
> http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/p...&branPage=roundup&itemId=cat50102&id=cat50004
> 
> That's the product and it specifically lists poison ivy, poison oak, "tough brush", kudzu, etc.
> ...






You're probably right.  We're just round-up haters.
By a couple of drums and give it a wirl.
It'll work good for you.


----------



## lukem (Mar 11, 2010)

I think 2 previous posters hit the nail on the head.

Option 1 - Kill 'em all.  Apply Crossbow.  It will kill ALL woody vegetation...trees included.

Option 2 - Kill the vines.  Cut vines and apply Torodon to stumps.  

Option 3 - Use RoundUp.  It will work, but be prepared for several application for total control.

A good stout batch of Hyvar or Pramitol will probably take care of this stuff too, but it is nasty stuff.  It will kill everything for 12-16 months...like salt the earth everything.

If you have vines killing trees it's usually best to cut them off at the ground and then again as high up as you can reach otherwise new live vines will just climb the old dead vines.

My first house had unbelievable vines (grapes, bittersweet, and some other monster I never identified)...been there done that.  Good luck.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Mar 12, 2010)

Careful with tordon.  It kills 20 ft down into the ground.  I've seen it damage big healthy trees.  

Another plus for cross bow, is that you can spray it on grass and it won't kill it, that's 2% solution.  Works wonders on broadleafs.  The roundup that is sold in the stores is watered down.  Per active ingredient it's about 20 times weaker than agricultural.

Just food for thought....


----------



## aussiedog3 (Mar 12, 2010)

+1 on the Crossbow.  Expensive but will kill the woody vines.


----------



## travelindog (Mar 12, 2010)

2,4-D will do the trick on the vines. Use a sharp axe or machete to sliver the vine and apply a squirt in the cut. Wear rubber gloves & goggles. Use a plastic bag to keep solution off of trees (particularly open areas in bark) or it's probably goodbye tree. Will also work as a spray on some thick and populous vines, but follow directions.

I prefer to cut the vine at ground level and as high as I can reach, wait a year or so and then pull the vine down.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Mar 12, 2010)

travelindog said:
			
		

> 2,4-D will do the trick on the vines. Use a sharp axe or machete to sliver the vine and apply a squirt in the cut. Wear rubber gloves & goggles. Use a plastic bag to keep solution off of trees (particularly open areas in bark) or it's probably goodbye tree. Will also work as a spray on some thick and populous vines, but follow directions.
> 
> I prefer to cut the vine at ground level and as high as I can reach, wait a year or so and then pull the vine down.



24D Ester does work on vines but your wife's flowers will be monkey dusted.  24D volatizes, especially ester.  I've seen it move 100 yards and kill unintended targets.  24D Amine won't volatize and stays in place.  I'm positive amine works half as good as ester.


----------

